# Stand up gloves



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Tried these gloves for the first time today. I was amazed at their durability. I tried looking on the box to see the thickness but for 10 bucks for 50 (25 uses) I think the manufacturer is great at marketing. What do you guys like? Or know where to get them in bulk? 
Looking in uline catalog now.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

No experience with those but I use midknight mk-296. Buy them buy the box of 10 on ebay.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I gotta say we go through a ton of gloves per day on lining sewers. I love those gloves! I bought 1500 cheaper ones and now i cant wait till there gone! I will pay the extra couple bucks for there durability.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Haven't been able to beat the quality of Thickster-ex gloves. 14 mil. I do a lot of sweat copper, diggers, automotive service and these gloves hold up far superior to anything I've ever tried. I don't care what they cost.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I haven't used those for plumbing, but I have at home working on automobiles. I think they are great. I don't ever remember them ripping. Good grip too. I bought them at H.D. awhile back. I went to buy another box there and they didn't have em any more. Please post if you find a good deal, bulk or single box. I'm sure for plumbing they'd be great for what they are.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

bulldozer said:


> I gotta say we go through a ton of gloves per day on lining sewers. I love those gloves! I bought 1500 cheaper ones and now i cant wait till there gone! I will pay the extra couple bucks for there durability.


what kind are you using?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

These are what I've been using for plumbing. Usually last 2 -3 weeks. If going to get really nasty, I'll use nitrile. 3.50 a pop.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea moon if the work is dry-I'll use the harbor freight gloves like those-wet were goin to the nitrile gloves. Unless we're grinding cast-then that dust gets through the knuckles and stays there for a week.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I get the black venom gloves through Menards they give me a good price if I buy a bunch at a time. Cheapest place I've found them. It's nothing to rip through a box when it's busy though. I started putting on heavy rubber gloves over them when running cable so they stayed cleaner longer.

Might have to try the midknight gloves. They are cheaper than the venoms. I get the venom for $7 for 50


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I use those venoms too and love em. I get em from Blowes for $20/100


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I use thicksters.


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

Best price on nitrile gloves! Costco has two boxes of gloves, 400 total for 19.99! Nothing special about them, just a great price


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

I use the thickest mechanic gloves Napa sells, I can't recall the name. Theyre around 15$ for 50 gloves. I can get multiple uses out of them sometimes though.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Blackmambagloves.com is the ones that I recommend :whistling2:


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

moonapprentice said:


> I haven't used those for plumbing, but I have at home working on automobiles. I think they are great. I don't ever remember them ripping. Good grip too. I bought them at H.D. awhile back. I went to buy another box there and they didn't have em any more. Please post if you find a good deal, bulk or single box. I'm sure for plumbing they'd be great for what they are.


I found them on Amazon 100 for 16 bucks. That's way better than Menards.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

moonapprentice said:


> These are what I've been using for plumbing. Usually last 2 -3 weeks. If going to get really nasty, I'll use nitrile. 3.50 a pop.


Yea I like those for plumbing but with drain cleaning there is no barrier between turd and skin on the back of the hand.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I found Black mumba and thickster on Amazon. Put them in cart so I can try both next time I order.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

One of my supply houses carries the Black Mamba gloves and I like them alot. Been using them for a couple of years now


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

JERRYMAC said:


> Blackmambagloves.com is the ones that I recommend :whistling2:


not only do we sell them but all our shop guys use them working ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> View attachment 73969




Geezzzeeeee Sierra, 

Looks like something to fulfill one's fantasies with.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

$11.63 for box of 100. Best gloves I've used so far and not because of the price.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I wear pretty cheap gloves myself, because I Am always wearing thick reusable gloves over them. 

I'm not even sure what I wear is called except for "Ugly Gloves", because I bought a supply in OKC and been using them ever since. They're a dark brown color, with little square beads all over them.


----------

